# Nina Heinemann @ holiday checker im knappen bikini



## jurban85 (20 März 2012)

So hier die nächste Folge der Holiday Checker, diesmal aus Ägypten.

Nina geht schnorcheln, taucht im sehr knappen
Bikini, anschließend schick essen und danach noch Kitesurfen mit Tanja Gutmann. Im Gegensatz zu Tanja hat Nina enorme Problem in den Neoprenanzug zu schlüpfen da dieser wohl oben rum ne Nummer zu klein zu sein scheint 



 

 

 

 

 

Viel Spaß mit dem Video! Wie immer auf das nötigste reduziert, mit Zeitlupen versehen und Musikalisch untermalt.

Klick Mich! // Uploaded.to
Größe: 130mb


----------



## qwertzi (20 März 2012)

Klasse Dankeschön. Aber ich habe da mal ne Frage: Wo läuft Holidaychecker im Fernsehen?


----------



## Westfalenpower (20 März 2012)

Puh............

http://blog.holidaycheck.de/holidaychecker-ferientest/


----------



## Westfalenpower (20 März 2012)

Für alle:

Kanal von holidaychecker - YouTube


----------



## superriesenechse (20 März 2012)

sie hat doch aber auch oben rum zugelegt, wenn ich mich nich täusche
nich dass ich die sendung regelmäßig gucke aber die waren mal kleiner... !


----------



## Westfalenpower (20 März 2012)

superriesenechse schrieb:


> sie hat doch aber auch oben rum zugelegt, wenn ich mich nich täusche
> nich dass ich die sendung regelmäßig gucke aber die waren mal kleiner... !



Da muss ich dir recht geben! Ich schau immer die Sendungen auf Kabel 1 und ich meine auch das Sie obenrum recht kleiner war!!!


----------



## Punisher (21 März 2012)

bedankt


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2012)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## mastino (21 März 2012)

sexy


----------



## Buschi25 (21 März 2012)

Schöne Frau mit einem schönen Körper!


----------



## Halo1 (21 März 2012)

sehr sexy


----------



## hottyzwazwe (24 März 2012)

superriesenechse schrieb:


> sie hat doch aber auch oben rum zugelegt, wenn ich mich nich täusche
> nich dass ich die sendung regelmäßig gucke aber die waren mal kleiner... !



Dann scheint das Rumhängen in Urlauberhotels ja doch nicht so schlimm zu sein wie sie uns immer erzählt. 
Zugelegt hat Nina jedenfalls ganz gut. :thumbup:


----------



## Weltenbummler (25 März 2012)

Nina hat ein sexy Bikini an.


----------



## Soloro (25 März 2012)

Geile Hupen! :WOW:


----------



## nicom67 (31 März 2012)

Sind die gepimpt?


----------



## hertanuklear (1 Apr. 2012)

superriesenechse schrieb:


> sie hat doch aber auch oben rum zugelegt, wenn ich mich nich täusche
> nich dass ich die sendung regelmäßig gucke aber die waren mal kleiner... !




hab ich auch schon gedacht


----------



## Thomas111 (3 Apr. 2012)

Ich denke ja, vergleicht mal mit den ersten Sendungen, da war deutlich weniger in der Bluse. Hat sie meines Erachtens gar nicht nötig gehabt. Der Playboy sollte mal telefonieren!!


----------



## zwennfell (5 Mai 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder Danke


----------



## Sylvester28 (23 Sep. 2012)

jurban85 schrieb:


> So hier die nächste Folge der Holiday Checker, diesmal aus Ägypten.
> 
> Nina geht schnorcheln, taucht im sehr knappen
> Bikini, anschließend schick essen und danach noch Kitesurfen mit Tanja Gutmann. Im Gegensatz zu Tanja hat Nina enorme Problem in den Neoprenanzug zu schlüpfen da dieser wohl oben rum ne Nummer zu klein zu sein scheint
> ...



puhhhh nice nice


----------



## Luca76 (28 Sep. 2012)

sieht schon gut aus !


----------



## Hermistos (28 Sep. 2012)

sehr schönes video  danke


----------



## Verlowt (28 Sep. 2012)

danke für die geile nina


----------



## kk1705 (29 Sep. 2012)

Sie darf mich gerne testen


----------



## hamsti (2 Okt. 2012)

echt heiß!!


----------



## Baldi (7 Okt. 2012)

einfach nur geil . danke für


----------



## Evolution1200 (8 Okt. 2012)

Tolles Vid, Danke!


----------



## wurlix (8 Okt. 2012)

super, was soll man sonst noch sagen


----------



## lager_sh (8 Okt. 2012)

Danke fürs posten!!!


----------



## SPAWN (8 Okt. 2012)

Tolles Vid, Nina ist echt scharf!
Kann es sein, dass Sie Ihre Oberweite gepimpt hat?
mfg


----------



## emma2112 (8 Okt. 2012)

Danke für das Video!


----------



## opazei (22 Okt. 2012)

verdammt gutes video, dankeschön


----------



## n5xe42 (22 Okt. 2012)

nice ass, thanks!


----------



## Tittelelli (22 Okt. 2012)

ab in den Bauernkalender


----------



## caramonn (24 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder ...


----------



## marcel79 (24 Okt. 2012)

Einfach lecker


----------



## StefanSeat (24 Nov. 2012)

Schöner Busen =)


----------



## j1ngz (22 Jan. 2013)

Gute Arbeit!


----------



## player007 (22 Jan. 2013)

Super !! Ich mag die Nina


----------



## Ken01 (14 März 2013)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## DerTester (10 Mai 2013)

Nina wie immer richtig heiß

Danke :thumbup:


----------



## harme (27 Juni 2013)

super danke


----------



## button2006 (5 Juli 2013)

respekt...


----------



## lake_constance (6 Feb. 2014)

Vielen Dank für das nette Video, echt tolle Frau! :thx:


----------



## lake_constance (6 Feb. 2014)

Leckerchen...


----------



## Donlupo (12 Apr. 2014)

Sie is immer wieder eine Augenweide!!! :thx:


----------



## lavaman23 (15 Dez. 2014)

hehe, ja der anzug hat wohl nicht ganz gepasst ;-)


----------



## Chrissy001 (1 Aug. 2015)

Die Frau hat echt was zu bieten.


----------



## Erbsenzähler (1 Aug. 2015)

:WOW::thx:


----------



## kleinholzkarsten (2 Aug. 2015)

Sehr schön.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## butfra (7 Okt. 2015)

Danke für die bilder


----------



## Karle01 (9 Okt. 2015)

Danke für Nina


----------



## Chrissy001 (6 Feb. 2016)

Danke für sexy Nina.


----------



## blubba (2 März 2016)

Da checkt man doch gerne mal was.


----------

